# Transformador para mininevera para 220 v



## kuko123 (Mar 16, 2007)

wenas tengo una mininevera que me viene con el cable para el coche y mi duda es como la puedo conectar a la luz de casa adjunto fotos para que alguien me diga q debo compraro que hacer ..gracias


----------



## kuko123 (Mar 16, 2007)

y esta tambien q se me olvidaba es la pegatina que viene por detras


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 16, 2007)

Hola ,en la pegatina te indica el consumo, creo ver 3,5 Amp, si es asi compras una fuente de entrada 220 salida 12 V. de 5 amp, en la clavija de entrada te vendra, cual es el positivo ,debes tenerlo en cuenta ,suerte un saludo


----------



## kuko123 (Mar 16, 2007)

gracias pero no tengo ni idea de electronica tio jeje....me podrias dar algun link de aluna tienda para ver loque que necesito? la nevera tiene eso lo que ves en las fotos mas el cable que va al mechero del coche...que es como funciona yo lo que quiero es poder enchufarla en mi habitacion


----------



## Dano (Mar 16, 2007)

Modifíca el título que no es descriptivo.

Saludos


----------



## kuko123 (Mar 17, 2007)

lo sienro pero no se como se hace eso si me lo dices lo hare ..LO SIENTO


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 17, 2007)

Primero busca en tu poblacion una tienda de vendan electronica y pides 

un alimentador de 12V continua y de mas de 4 amperios, si puede ser conmutado mejor, no es necesario que sea estabilizado.

Otra solución es coger una fuente de PC en desuso y tomando el cable amarillo como positivo y el negro como negativo. Para ponerla en marcha haces un cortocircuito entre el cable verde y un cable negro, en proyecto final pones un interruptor entre esos dos cables.costas todos los cables sobrantes y te qyeda una linda caja metalica.

La toma de mechero tiene el positivo en la punta y el negativo en las chapitas laterales.

busca en el foro fuente de PC


----------



## Dano (Mar 17, 2007)

kuko123 dijo:
			
		

> lo sienro pero no se como se hace eso si me lo dices lo hare ..LO SIENTO



En el margen superior derecho del mensaje hay 2 botones uno que dice CITAR y otro que dice EDITAR.
Ok?

Saludos


----------



## Apollo (Mar 20, 2007)

Mensaje movido a Fuentes de alimentación.

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 26, 2007)

bueno, creo que lo que necesitas es una fuente de alimentación simple. Aunque te aconsejo que no utilices esta nevera largos periodos de tiempo. Estas neveras, aparte de no enfriar mucho, tienen la pega de ir refrigeradas con un pequeño ventilador que suele estropearse, aparte de consumir demasiada potencia sin tener apenas rendimiento. Puedes buscar información acerca de las PLACAS PELTIER.

La inversión de temperatura, simplemente se hace con la inversion de polaridad, de ahí el interruptor hot, cold.

El diagrama de la fuente de alimentación es muy simple, y si quieres no gastar mucha pasta, puedes utilizar un pequeño transformador de halógena de 50W, los usados en las lamparas dicroicas de 12v 50W, aunque deberás rectificar la corriente de los doce voltios.

Un puente de diodos de 5A te servirá, simplemente coloca en las entradas de alterna del puente la salida del transformador, y en la salida del rectificador tendrás + y -  a 12V. Aconsejable es que ubiques un pequeño condensador de 1000Mf. al menos, para que la placa peltier trabaje con corriente mas o menos estabilizada y no con corriente continua pulsatoria.


----------

